# Ντάλια: ταινία για μια πάμπλουτη γυναίκα κτλ.



## Theseus (May 15, 2018)

Τι-στο ακέραιο-στα ελληνικά είναι η πρόταση που είπε ότι 'whatever she touched turned to gold' και στο τέλος της ταινίας λέει πως 'everyone loved her except one'. Είναι 'η μια' η θυγατέρα της:-
Δείτε https://amara.org/en-gb/videos/Yh4S...glish-subtitles-for-learners-of-modern-greek/


----------



## Themis (May 15, 2018)

1) Η Ντάλια ήτανε τόσο πλούσια που ό,τι άγγιζε γινόταν χρυσός. Ακριβώς όπως και ο Μίδας.
2) ...αλλά κανείς δεν της κράτησε κακία. Γιατί όλοι την αγαπούσαν. Όλοι εκτός από μία. [Δεν λέει ποια ήταν αυτή η "μία"]

Στον τίτλο του νήματος πρέπει να γίνει "Ντάλια" και "πάμπλουτη".


----------



## crystal (May 15, 2018)

The person mentioned at the end of the clip is Zumbulia's in-law; the mother of her daughter's husband. Their relationship was a love-hate one (emphasis on the hate).

This is actually not a movie, but a very popular Greek TV series which aired for two seasons between 2005 and 2007: Στο Παρά 5. You can find all episodes in YouTube. 

Thread title corrected!


----------



## Theseus (May 16, 2018)

Σας ευχαριστώ και τους δυο. Προς το παρόν ακούω πολύ την καθομιλουμένη στα ελληνικά για να βελτιώσω την ευχέρειά μου. Η βοηθειά σας είναι ανεκτίμητη από την άποψη αυτή.:) Θεγξ επίσης για τη διόρθωση του τίτλου αυτού του νήματος. :blush:


----------



## sarant (May 16, 2018)

Κύδος για το "θεγξ"!


----------

